# Framers Needed!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

the company I work for is looking for FRAMERS, here's the scoop this is WOOD FRAMING, must have 6 months experience, wage DOE. must be able to work in hot and cold conditions, must be able to lift 50lbs, must have a way to get to work (car) we work mostly in the SLC valley, Riverton, South Jordan, WVC, Bluffdale, ect. these are residential Homes. must have own tool bags and basic hand tools (hammer, square, tap measure, cats paw) things like that. power tools and air tools are provided. If this sounds like something you or someone you know is interested in please call me. Nathan at 801-712-7072 


Thanks


----------

